# Chukar opener



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Got into quite a few coveys but was only able to get a few...that's why chukar is my passion!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Congratulations and I have to ask about the hat. Where did you get it. Sharp looking


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think they're available at www.nvchukar.com


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice, and I was thinking the same thing about the hat.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

twinkielk15 said:


> I think they're available at www.nvchukar.com


Thanks. I know what's going on the Christmas list.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My opener wasn't productive for birds, but I did wear out a pair of Irish Setters and a fat Labrador. Nice job on the birds!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I made it out for Huns, and got one. It's hard to beat the excitement of a flushing covey of partridges. Especially when they catch you off guard after 3 hours of seeing nothing.

Nice work.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Bro and son got out after them opening day


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry was out deer hunting last week.
Yes, I got the hat at NV chukar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

